# This looks fun!



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This guy can drive! Looks like fun... I'd try it! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that was tight!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah ken block is awesome!!! He was ALL OVER the rev limiter! Bet there's not another ford fiesta with paddle shifters anywhere around! Rob Drydek did a fun one Gymkhana 2.1 or something where he had a mini-version of ken's car... it was hilarious.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

that was awesome!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd seen that first one before, I'd like to have the little one in the second vid.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

650 hp in a beer can that hits the wow factor!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

He is my new hero !


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Traxxas makes an awesome RC Replica 60+ mph !!!


----------



## bigbear400 (Dec 6, 2010)

that was awesome


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

He is an amazing driver. I thought his 300 sum horsepower subaru he used to drive was BA, that Ford blows its doors off hehe. Wonder if Ford will make a special edition Fiesta hahahaha. I'd buy one!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

Yea he's been around for a while now. He's the owner of DC shoes


----------

